

Newzbin Prepares for Litigation - superchink
http://www.slyck.com/story1782_Newzbin_Prepares_for_Litigation

======
superchink
As a user of Newzbin, this makes me sad. It's the easiest/fastest way to
download TV shows. I hope their legal team knows what they're doing.

